# #69 Adirondack & #55 Vermonter Trip Report



## Amfleet Fan (Oct 17, 2003)

Here is my latest trip report.

Friday, October 10th.

#69 Adirondack - New York Penn to Montreal (Reserved Coach)

I arrived early to NYP as I was boarded before other passengers by a friend who works for Amtrak. I was a nice experience to watch #69 pull in to Track 7 and have my choice of seats before the mad rush made their way down to the platforms.

I was seated in the second coach behind the baggage which was a Metroliner Refurb.

We left Penn 5 minutes late. There were 144 passengers going to Montreal so the first two coaches filled up pretty fast.

Our consist read as this:

NYP to MTR - Genesis 708

NYP to ALB - Genesis 104

NYP to MTR - Baggage 1857

NYP to MTR - Coach 44139

NYP to MTR - Coach 82049

NYP to MTR - Lounge 28362

NYP to MTR - Coach 82037

NYP to MTR - Coach 21167

NYP to MTR - PVT - "Ohio River"

NYP to MTR - PVT - "Kitchi Gammi Club"

All cars in Phase IV scheme except the baggage which was still in Phase III.

By the time we got to Albany we were 30 minutes down due to track work, heavy PAX boarding.

The crew on this train was especially service oriented. The AC and Lounge Attendant both were easy to approach and incredibly friendly. Although they were not the best at explaining why we were delayed.

We sat on a siding for roughly 45 minutes waiting for the southbound Adirondack to pass.

Customs stop was a little more than an hour, two pax taken off.

We arrived Montreal Gare Centrale at 8:00, 1 1/2 hours late.

Either way, a nice trip, scenery was beautiful as always. I just always feel this train could use a business class section. Business class always seems to get a better class of people, considering there were some interesting characters on board. One of which took his shoes and socks off and walked around like that the whole trip. He had no problem going to the cafe, bathroom, and stepping out on the platform at ALB with no shoes or socks on.

Tuesday, October 14th.

#8055 - Thruway Bus

Left Central Station 15 minutes late due to a passenger not having a ticket. The bus driver allowed him to go inside the station to cash from an ATM. No problems at the border. Arrived SAB at 10:10am.

#55 Vermonter - St. Albans to New York Penn (Business Class)

Left on time from SAB, seated in business class. This car was half tables, cafe counter in the middle and 2-1 business class seating on the other end. This car was a refurb and looked great inside in addition to being very comfortable.

Our consist read as this:

SAB to NHV - Genesis 74

SAB to NYP - Coach 44218

SAB to NYP - Coach 82505

SAB to NYP - Coach 82509

SAB to NYP - Coach 44696

SAB to NYP - Lounge/Business Class 48157

SAB to NHV - Genesis 63

AEM-7 963 switched in at NHV.

All cars were Phase IV except 82509 which was in the Acela Scheme.

At Essex Junction/Burlington about 1/2 mile before the station we went into Emergency due to some kids playing on the track.

Lounge Attendant "Galbreath" was one of the best I've ever encounted and insisted on calling the Business Class Section "Our first Class Passengers". He really made a point of making us feel comfortable.

Scenery was beautiful considering Vermont is at the peak of their leaf season.

By the time we reached Springfield, the lounge was running low on food.

At New Haven, AEM-7 963 was put at the point. Throughout the trip from NHV to NYP we lost power several times, lights flickering on and off, sometimes for a minute or two at a time. Not sure what was causing this.

Arrived NYP 8:25PM, 5 minutes late.

To sum up, both trips were better than I expected. I've had my fair share of surly crews, but the personnel on both these trains really seemed to enjoy their jobs and do them very well.

I wish I could have taken a train straight from MTR to NYP on board the Vermonter, but unfortunately it's just not possible at this time, which brings me to my next point:

Per my internal "source", as of the October 27th Schedule Change, there will be no more connecting thruway service from SAB to MTR and vice versa.

The change was made too late to remove the bus schedules from the new timetable.

However, if you try to book a trip from NYP to MTR anytime past the 27th on the Amtrak website, the only choice you will get is the Adirondack.

So, it looks like the Vermonter goes as far as SAB from now on.

Now, I just have February to look forward to when I go from NYP to CHI taking 49 one way and 40 the other.

Hope you enjoyed this report.


----------



## AlanB (Oct 17, 2003)

Amfleet Fan said:


> Per my internal "source", as of the October 27th Schedule Change, there will be no more connecting thruway service from SAB to MTR and vice versa.
> The change was made too late to remove the bus schedules from the new timetable.
> 
> However, if you try to book a trip from NYP to MTR  anytime past the 27th on the Amtrak website, the only choice you will get is the Adirondack.
> ...


Your source is right. The Thruway bus connection is being severed. The reason is that the southbound Vermonter is being pushed up 4 hours. It will now leave SAB at 6:35 AM in the morning. This would force the bus to leave at some obscene time in the morning from Montreal, so the Thruway service is being terminated.

Ps. Thanks for the trip report.


----------

